# Cockatiel preening its human, is it a gender trait?



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

So my baby lutino (almost 2 months old) is growing her/his own personality and has started taking an intrest in "preening" my eyebashes, hair, and even my teeth. I was wondering if this was a sign of it being male or female.. or is it just an odd behaviour it enjoys doing? It doesnt sing or chirp that much but it does "chatter" to itself from time to time. 
Any ideas?


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

Nope, both my male and female cockatiels preen me.


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

It's a sign that he/she is bonding with you.  Mine preen me too, but I don't let them do my eyelashes, since I wear mascara for work.


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

Awesome! i dont wear eye makeup so its all safe to eat my eye lashes  next family trip to the vet im going to enquire about a DNA test because i know my whiteface is male and i want to be positive with this new little addition, for now i call it a she because it looks girly, is male or female! Thanks for responding


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

I highly reccomend DNA Solutions. All you need to do is download their form, fill it out and send it in with a few drops of your tiels blood on a piece of white card in a clean ziplock bag and you'll get the results in 3-5 days.
http://www.dnasolutions.com.au


----------



## WallyBird (Nov 23, 2009)

Ah DNA tests are so expensive here! They cost almost double what a tiel costs!!!


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

Wow, really? I pay $15 per bird.


----------

